# Carnival Triumph what would you do thread



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

We are supposed to be sailing out on March 7th. As of now we are still on according to Carnival. Would you go if you were me, or just cancel all together and find another ship or weekend getaway?


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

I think I'd try to get Carnival to change your reservation to another ship - but they probably won't. if you have cancellation insurance you might be able to cancel without losing the money for the cruise, but that depends on the insurance policy.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Would you feel comfortable on the Triumph?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

I read today that they were bringing in another ship to replace it. The Triumph is currently being towed to Progresso, Mexico.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

I just read there's poop on the decks and five days until they're towed into Progresso. Good luck flying home 3,100 people from there. They could be bused to Cancun and Merida, however. Going to be some unhappy campers on that trip.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

I have never been on a crusie, and think I will keep it that way. I would want my money back and take a trip to Big Ben or grand canyon or any place other then a cruise line.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Trouthappy said:


> I just read there's poop on the decks and five days until they're towed into Progresso. Good luck flying home 3,100 people from there. *They could be bused to Cancun and Merida, however.* Going to be some unhappy campers on that trip.


I'm sure they'll bus 'em to Merida. It's a big city and just down the road. I've flown out of there a couple of times.


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

I would cancel and do something else. If they get a replacement here, you can rebook then. There will be plenty of room I'm sure.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Decided to tow it to Mobile. That'll help with customs and reduce CCL expense. I posted this on the other thread too but feel it relevant here too. This is from their web site:

*February 12, 2013, 8:30pm ET
The Carnival Triumph, while on a four-day cruise that departed Galveston last Thursday, experienced an engine room fire on Sunday morning and has been without propulsion in the Gulf of Mexico since that time. *The ship’s automatic fire extinguishing systems activated and the fire was successfully extinguished. *Fortunately, there were no injuries to guests or crew members.
Earlier this evening, the first of two tugboats arrived and is tied up to the ship with the second expected in the early hours of Tuesday morning. *We had originally planned to tow the ship to Progreso, Mexico, the closest port to the ship’s location early Sunday. Since that time, the ship has drifted about 90 miles north due to strong currents. *This now puts the ship nearly equidistant to Mobile, Alabama and given the strength of the currents, it is preferable to head north to Mobile, rather than attempt to tow against them. We now expect to arrive in Mobile sometime on Thursday, roughly the same time the ship would have arrived in Progreso given the distance the ship has traveled. *From there, we will provide the necessary transportation to get our guests home. *Mobile also provides simpler re-entry, particularly for the 900 guests onboard traveling without passports.
We have maintained constant contact with the ship’s officers. *All of our guests are safe, and we’re doing everything we can to make them as comfortable as possible. The ship has maintained emergency generator power since the fire occurred and the technical team on board has been successful in gradually restoring auxiliary power to operate some basic hotel functions. Currently, public and cabin toilets are operational in certain sections of the ship, power has been restored to a limited number of elevators, and some power in the Lido dining area is providing for hot coffee and limited hot food service.*
All guests on the current Carnival Triumph voyage will receive a full refund for the cruise, along with transportation expenses. *In addition, they will receive a future cruise credit equal to the amount paid for this voyage, as well as reimbursement of all shipboard purchases during the voyage, with the exception of gift shop and casino charges.
We’re terribly sorry for the inconvenience, discomfort, and frustration our guests are feeling. *We know they expected a fantastic vacation, and clearly that is not what they received. *Our shipboard and shoreside teams are working around the clock to care for our guests and get them home safely.*
End quote.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

We've avoided cruise ships like the plague, also pretty much any place they dock. Never been on one. The wife and I have cruised around the Yucatan in a rented VW bug and gone days without seeing a tourist. Of course that was before the recent troubles in Mexico that have lasted at least five years. Been to Honduras, drove across Venezuela and camped, no tourists. All over the Bahamas too, and of course we avoid Nassau at all costs. Favorite island is Andros: no harbors, no high rises (not even 2-story), no cruise ships, no spring breakers, only a few bonefish anglers. Can't imagine being stuck on a cruise ship with thousands of people, occasional disease outbreaks, a strict timetable, very expensive booze, and where gluttony is the chief source of entertainment.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Interesting. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> All guests on the current Carnival Triumph voyage will receive a full refund for the cruise, along with transportation expenses. *In addition, they will receive a future cruise credit equal to the amount paid for this voyage, as well as reimbursement of all shipboard purchases during the voyage, with the exception of gift shop and casino charges.


Well that's something.

TH


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Would love to see them come to Mobile. All is not wonderful on the ship. So anxious for my sister to be home


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> Well that's something.
> 
> TH


Poor hourly wage earners will be out nearly a full weeks pay for this week. Bet there are some po'd reds on Carnival right now. Not as mad as the sweaty big girls, but mad nonetheless.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

I've been monitoring the Cruise Critic Message Board thread. Google it if interested. Current thread is about 75 pages. Some guy in Texas just able to converse with his wife, on her first cruise, and she said conditions were pretty awful and NO working restrooms. ALL deck, and many floors are now considered "The Poop Deck" if you catch my drift. Lots of seasickness and when they do prepare hot food the lines are long and those being served are taking way too much and hoarding it in their cabins.

*I heard that if you book a cruise on this ship at a later date, don't use the ice bucket.*


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Could happen to any ship. I say go!


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

If they have a ship's carpenter, he should build outhouses hanging over the water. Check out the wave heights in the Gulf, when this next norther hits in about 140 hours from now....14 foot seas predicted. Mix that with lots of stink, and a lot of people are going to be miserable. Maybe all of them.

http://www.yachtworld.com/leaving_y.../display.cgi?a=gom_height&brokerurl=foxyachts


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

Have never had a desire to go on a cruise & lucky enough to have a wife that feels the same way-I'll just keep enjoying my little 24' cruiser.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Been on a couple, Cunard and Norwegian, no problems. I can only imagine what these folks are going thru, w/ relief several days out...


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I heard everyone's sun burnt from having to sit on the deck. It would take a lot more than that severance package to satisfy me.


----------



## KSHunter (Sep 22, 2011)

We made two trips on a Galveston Carnival Cruise Lines at once, first & last! 

We have cruised Royal Caribbean twice, eastern Caribbean & Vancouver up to Seward/Anchorage thru the inside passage and then by train to Denali Natl Park and on to Fairbanks. If you are in to cruising, they are the only way to go.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Oh, fer cryin' out loud, GO! What mode of transportation is there that doesn't occasionally have breakdowns? You play the odds driving to work every day ... unless you RARELY come out from under the bed.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Oh, fer cryin' out loud, GO! What mode of transportation is there that doesn't occasionally have breakdowns?


Exactly. It happens, you get through it the best that you can and the cruise line is refunding your expenses and giving a free cruise for later.

Can't get the time back but like I said, it's something.

TH


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Ox Eye said:


> Oh, fer cryin' out loud, GO! What mode of transportation is there that doesn't occasionally have breakdowns? You play the odds driving to work every day ... unless you RARELY come out from under the bed.


There's a reason some cruise lines have better rep than others...


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Ox Eye said:


> Oh, fer cryin' out loud, GO! What mode of transportation is there that doesn't occasionally have breakdowns? You play the odds driving to work every day ... unless you RARELY come out from under the bed.





Trouthunter said:


> Exactly. It happens, you get through it the best that you can and the cruise line is refunding your expenses and giving a free cruise for later.
> 
> Can't get the time back but like I said, it's something.
> 
> TH


yup - been on three with Carnival and am planning on a 3rd next year - I enjoy them, never had a problem - but if I do? well, so be it. I'll deal with it. but in the case of Triumph? I think I'd want to wait a little longer than March 7 to make sure she's seaworthy - knowing Carnival - they're telling everyone the trip is still a go even if they have to bring another ship in from somewhere else. bad weather on our last one caused the ship to bypass Bermuda so every passenger got $100 voucher to be used for anything on ship. I used it at the onboard casino - turned it into 500.00 and spent every dime on the cruise - nuttin' like spendin' someone else's dime on my own fun. All the diversion did is give us more time in the Virgin Islands.


----------



## Reel Intimidator (May 28, 2008)

*Cruise*

Been on three cruises all from Galveston, just did the last one in September 2012. Had a blast all three times. What would you do if you are flying somewhere and the plane engine catches fire. Probably wont get your money back........ Go and have fun.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Bring a case of bottle water and go ahead and go. We went and had no problems whatsoever.


----------



## Bledsinger (Oct 7, 2006)

Get on the Coast Guard Cutter


----------



## Mako2 (May 10, 2007)

*Cruise Ships*

Been on only 1 Cruise ship and never again!
Full of fat Yankees and they nickel n dime you on your every move. Dodging
Hurricanes is always in play as well as a mass stomach bug. Boat moves too slow for me and always lost of what level deck your on. I much rather fly to a land destination and leave boats for fishing. My 2 cents.

Mako2


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Reel Intimidator said:


> Go and have fun.


Everybody get out your birth certificate and read it carefully. Nowhere on it, either expressed or implied, is there a guarantee of a risk-free life. Folks all-too-often spend so much time worrying about dieing that they don't take the time to live. For every cruise that has a problem there are a thousand that go off without a hitch. Vegas should offer those kinds of odds.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Rather be on a ship that breaks down, than a airplane!


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

capt. david said:


> Rather be on a ship that breaks down, than a airplane!


Hahaha

We've been on several. I enjoyed them and wouldn't mind going again. 
Parents are doing a two week one through Europe this summer for their anniversary.

Cody C


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Done 4 on Royal Caribbean and about to book the 5th, no worries.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

One of my workers/friends was on that same boat 2 weeks ago and they had propulsion problems back then and were delayed getting back. 

I would pick a different ship!


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

that is too soon. I would cancel. The ship is full of vomit and feces right now. It is going to be a major cleaning job. Even after it has been cleaned, everywhere you step on that ship, you will have to ask yourself, how much urine, feces or vomit was there a couple of weeks earlier. it is going to take a lot of work to get that ship running right too. As spots said, this wasn't the first issue with this ship. I was on the Triumph 2 years ago when it was sailing out of New Orleans and I thought the ship was a little long in the tooth then.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Ox Eye said:


> Everybody get out your birth certificate and read it carefully. Nowhere on it, either expressed or implied, is there a guarantee of a risk-free life. Folks all-too-often spend so much time worrying about dieing that they don't take the time to live. For every cruise that has a problem there are a thousand that go off without a hitch. Vegas should offer those kinds of odds.


no, but some of us like to minimize harmful risk.

no cruises for me and the missus. i imagine all sorts of nasty germs on those ships.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Ship is full of vomit and feces! You know that for sure, or posting what you have read?, Like poop on the decks. lmao Its more than likely not that bad but I would bet attorneys are waiting. Have been on several cruise, 3 different lines, like going on a ship alot better than flying.


----------



## Capt. Blood (Apr 1, 2010)

Been fortunate to cruise to many destinations around the world. Always on Princess. Carnival is the party boat. Princess is the love boat. Have never experienced any of the problems described on here. In fact we were on the Princess boat that relocated from Venice last Dec and which is currently sailing from Galveston. While there was an out break of Norovirus on the Atlantic crossing, myself nor my wife never experience ANY symptoms. I believe that those that do get effected bring it on themselves with poor hygiene. Washing your hands overtly is a must. The bottles of hand sanitizer are ok, but NO SUBSTITUTE for proper hygiene. Of course whats going on right now on the Carnival boat is extreme. I have heard of these types of bad experiences before, but like i said, .... never on Princess. Perhaps the old adage is true......"you get what you pay for"!


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Been on three cruises out of Galveston on the Conquest, Ecstasy and Magic. We are booked again on the Magic in June.

Looking forward to it!


----------



## mrs puddle shuttle (May 4, 2007)

We leave this Sunday on the Magic. No hesitations. I would book on the Triumph in a heartbeat! Love that ship. Like others have said...better to be on a ship when engine catches fire than on a plane when the same happens. I say GO!

edited to add: This will be my 10th cruise with Carnival. Some great, some not so great...but still better than working!


----------



## the_dude_abides (Jun 3, 2010)

My best friend has two step kids on that ship. I don't know what I would do if i had an 11 year old and a 14 year old stuck out there with sewage backing up and running out into the rooms. Sucks. No cruises for me or mine for a long time.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

We are supposed to leave march 2nd on that ship. Thats supposed to be the 2nd trip after they fix it. Is that too soon? Think i could get some ship money or even a room upgrade out of it? My wife is freaking out. 
That sounds like a nightmare whats goin on on that ship right now. I have no idea why they couldnt get to it faster or even supply it with enough food and water. Seems rediculous to me and i guess a little scary that could happen to us. And why surpass galveston and take it to Alabama? Doesnt make sense. Im sure there is a reason. News said last night sewer pipes were busting on the ship.
So should i try to reschedule or switch ships? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrs puddle shuttle (May 4, 2007)

If your wife is that uncomfortable, then yes...I would change ships. Unfortunately, out of Galveston you are limited. It is either the Triumph (4 and 5 day) or the Magic (7 day). Have they offered any compensation if you cancel/rebook? Have not been keeping up with the latest on this situation...too busy packing for a cruise :spineyes:


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

They havent offered anything but we do have the insurance if we really decide to cancel. I think we are just goin to brave it and hope for a safe voyage. Im not so worried about it breaking again as much as the fact that knowing there was just poop everywhere lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

mrs puddle shuttle said:


> If your wife is that uncomfortable, then yes...I would change ships. Unfortunately, out of Galveston you are limited. It is either the Triumph (4 and 5 day) or the Magic (7 day). Have they offered any compensation if you cancel/rebook? Have not been keeping up with the latest on this situation...too busy packing for a cruise :spineyes:


any ship could catch fire or break down. its kinda like driving. if your wifes not sure, then pill out and do something else, but everything has it's risk.


----------



## mrs puddle shuttle (May 4, 2007)

Just an uneducated guess here, but...looks like your cruise will probably be cancelled. Website is showing the earliest available cruise on Triumph as 3/21. I am betting that if you just hang in for a bit you will get the call offering full refund or can rebook. With the passenger load that Carnival does out of Galveston they may bring another small ship in to handle the 4/5 day cruises untill Triumph is repaired. The repairs may force her into dry dock for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Retired Hunter (Jun 28, 2005)

*Leaving Sunday Also*



mrs puddle shuttle said:


> We leave this Sunday on the Magic. No hesitations. I would book on the Triumph in a heartbeat! Love that ship. Like others have said...better to be on a ship when engine catches fire than on a plane when the same happens. I say GO!
> 
> edited to add: This will be my 10th cruise with Carnival. Some great, some not so great...but still better than working!


Alright! Another 2cooler heading out Sunday on the Magic. This will be my third cruise and have had a blast on the first two! First vacation my wife and I have been on without the kiddos!


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

iridered2003 said:


> any ship could catch fire or break down. its kinda like driving. if your wifes not sure, then pill out and do something else, but everything has it's risk.


Ya i know what you mean. I guess its the shock factor on how big of a event it was made into. Shortage of food and people fighting over it, people sleeping on the deck do to no power or ac, the length of time it has taking to even decide where to tow it to, water shortage, and sewer back up. These are all things that can or could be easily avoided. You just think they would have a game plan in the event of something like this. Now its very clear they dont.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Part Timer said:


> Ya i know what you mean. I guess its the shock factor on how big of a event it was made into. Shortage of food and people fighting over it, people sleeping on the deck do to no power or ac, the length of time it has taking to even decide where to tow it to, water shortage, and sewer back up. You just think they would have a game plan in the event of something like this. Now its very clear they dont.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


pee over the side, sleep on the deck, they gonna get you food and water and drink all their liquor and beer. :cop: enjoy the rest of the ride and get a free ride after the refund


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

Man... Can't believe there's so many paranoid people on this board. Worried about germs, a little poop, a weeks pay, sea sickness, no hot food, getting reimbersed, bla bla bla. 

I think it'd be kinda fun, talk about some stories afterwards. I mean I'm confident that if I were on that boat i'd be fine and having fun no matter what and while all the other yay hoos were freaking out and panicing you'd probably find me drunk on the back deck with a homemade hand line trying to catch some sashimi. rather be on that boat on what i'd call an "adventure" than be at work..


----------



## mrs puddle shuttle (May 4, 2007)

Babacho said:


> Alright! Another 2cooler heading out Sunday on the Magic. This will be my third cruise and have had a blast on the first two! First vacation my wife and I have been on without the kiddos!


Are you on the CC roll call board, by chance? We would love to meet fellow 2cool cruisers!


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

FishBurd27 said:


> Man... Can't believe there's so many paranoid people on this board. Worried about germs, a little poop, a weeks pay, sea sickness, no hot food, getting reimbersed, bla bla bla.
> 
> I think it'd be kinda fun, talk about some stories afterwards. I mean I'm confident that if I were on that boat i'd be fine and having fun no matter what and while all the other yay hoos were freaking out and panicing* you'd probably find me drunk on the back deck with a homemade hand line trying to catch some sashimi*. rather be on that boat on what i'd call an "adventure" than be at work..


My sister is on the Triumph right now and they cannot access their rooms and they are not serving alcohol so getting drunk is not an option.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

FishBurd27 said:


> Man... Can't believe there's so many paranoid people on this board. Worried about germs, a little poop, a weeks pay, sea sickness, no hot food, getting reimbersed, bla bla bla.
> 
> I think it'd be kinda fun, talk about some stories afterwards. I mean I'm confident that if I were on that boat i'd be fine and having fun no matter what and while all the other yay hoos were freaking out and panicing you'd probably find me drunk on the back deck with a homemade hand line trying to catch some sashimi. rather be on that boat on what i'd call an "adventure" than be at work..


People are sh*ting in cans(literally)........"aint noboday got time fo dat" lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

portalto said:


> My sister is on the Triumph right now and they cannot access their rooms and they are not serving alcohol so getting drunk is not an option.


Didn't you ever play the "sneak around" game when you were a little kid, I was a pro and sure i haven't lost it. I'd find the alcohol :cop:


----------



## Retired Hunter (Jun 28, 2005)

mrs puddle shuttle said:


> Are you on the CC roll call board, by chance? We would love to meet fellow 2cool cruisers!


Not sure what the roll call board is. But we are definately going to be on the boat. Staying on the 9th deck. Maybe we could set up a time to meet in the main lobby. would love to meet fellow 2coolers!


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Man, if they won't serve booze on a stranded ship, that's going too far...and I hear they search your luggage, to make sure you don't smuggle it on board. Count me out.


----------



## mrs puddle shuttle (May 4, 2007)

Babacho said:


> Not sure what the roll call board is. But we are definately going to be on the boat. Staying on the 9th deck. Maybe we could set up a time to meet in the main lobby. would love to meet fellow 2coolers!


Sweet! We are on Deck 7, Starboard, Aft. I will PM you my cell. Look forward to meeting y'all! :cheers:


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Trouthappy said:


> Man, if they won't serve booze on a stranded ship, that's going too far...and I hear they search your luggage, to make sure you don't smuggle it on board. Count me out.


My sister is a pro and she has it in her room but she cannot get to her room!


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

portalto said:


> My sister is on the Triumph right now and they cannot access their rooms and they are not serving alcohol so getting drunk is not an option.


i'll back this up... my mom, sister, and aunt, along with 20+ other firends, are on the ship right now. on occasion when another boat pulls up next to them i'll get text messages from them. long story short, it's bad. urine and feces soaked carpets and floors, running down the walls in some cases. people were handed red biohazard bags to do their business in. no A/C, restrooms, ect... they have been able to restore SOME power back to the boat and some restrooms were working, but i believe it was the forward deck/area of the boat, and VERY limited.

we were sending a plane to progresso to pick them up as of yesterday until it was decided to tow it to mobile. thank god it's not going to mexico anymore... if i hear anything or get some pictures i'll report back.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

POC Troutman said:


> i'll back this up... my mom, sister, and aunt, along with 20+ other firends, are on the ship right now. on occasion when another boat pulls up next to them i'll get text messages from them. long story short, it's bad. urine and feces soaked carpets and floors, running down the walls in some cases. people were handed red biohazard bags to do their business in. no A/C, restrooms, ect... they have been able to restore SOME power back to the boat and some restrooms were working, but i believe it was the forward deck/area of the boat, and VERY limited.
> 
> we were sending a plane to progresso to pick them up as of yesterday until it was decided to tow it to mobile. thank god it's not going to mexico anymore... if i hear anything or get some pictures i'll report back.


How bout that Fishburd..........still sound like a good time to you? Lol got to stay positive though, im sure the payout will be NICE for all the passangers.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

POC Troutman said:


> i'll back this up... my mom, sister, and aunt, along with 20+ other firends, are on the ship right now. on occasion when another boat pulls up next to them i'll get text messages from them. long story short, it's bad. urine and feces soaked carpets and floors, running down the walls in some cases. people were handed red biohazard bags to do their business in. no A/C, restrooms, ect... they have been able to restore SOME power back to the boat and some restrooms were working, but i believe it was the forward deck/area of the boat, and VERY limited.
> 
> we were sending a plane to progresso to pick them up as of yesterday until it was decided to tow it to mobile. thank god it's not going to mexico anymore... if i hear anything or get some pictures i'll report back.


Is your family and their friends with the Girlfriend Cruise? My sister is along with a bunch of her friends and their friends. It was like a girl's night out but went terribly wrong!


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Stuck on a ship with 5500 people, no eltc, no bathrooms, very little to eat or drink. And some of yall act like they are still on vacation. Wow.

some of the first hand accounts I am getting are horrible, and getting worst.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

portalto said:


> Is your family and their friends with the Girlfriend Cruise? My sister is along with a bunch of her friends and their friends. It was like a girl's night out but went terribly wrong!


you know what they say - women on board a ship - a baaaaaad thing :walkingsm:walkingsm

just kidding ladies - just kidding.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

Steal a life boat and finished the vacation I paid for!


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

I was on the Triumph over the New Year holidays. I had a great time and I'd go again. I bet it's going to take a while not only to fix the engine but to clean the thing up. I wonder if Jen, the cruise director with the irritating voice, is still making all of the announcements. That might drive me to jump overboard.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

FishBurd27 said:


> Man... Can't believe there's so many paranoid people on this board. Worried about germs, a little poop, a weeks pay, sea sickness, no hot food, getting reimbersed, bla bla bla.
> 
> I think it'd be kinda fun, talk about some stories afterwards. I mean I'm confident that if I were on that boat i'd be fine and having fun no matter what and while all the other yay hoos were freaking out and panicing you'd probably find me drunk on the back deck with a homemade hand line trying to catch some sashimi. rather be on that boat on what i'd call an "adventure" than be at work..


PART ON WAYNE, PARTY ON GARTH!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Dont be hatin on fishburd just because he enjoys a little poo poo when he partys. When life serves him poo poo, fishburd makes poo poo pudding. Hell he would of paid extra if he had know there was gonna be poo poo.


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

My bad, I forgot we're required to use the following icons when we type with sarcasm

Yes these: :work::sarcasm:sarcasm1:rotfl::headknock

But seriously, if it was "that bad" did ya'll forget where we live...? They'd load them all on some cutters and bring them back in a heart beat.

Disclaimer; I'm not a pour heartles p o s that doesn't care about people and I hope and prey for the safe and speedy recovery of the people aboard. But I still think I could have a good time if I was aboard... Most people are just terrible about panicing and freaking out and only looking at the negatives.

The lawyers are gonna have a feild day with this.

*Lol, what Poppadawg said!!*


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

No telling when they'll reach Mobile, but it looks like the little cold front won't blow as much. But they could probably use that fresh air. Looks like only 2-foot seas for part of the trip, that could be pretty stinky.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Troutman, if they could text you a choice photo or two from the boat, that would be all over CNN. They'd be famous.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

*Carpets soaked in urine, sewage running down walls and onion sandwiches for dinner: Passengers reveal the dire conditions of disabled Carnival cruise ship that they will be stuck on until Thursday *

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...l-wont-reach-land-Thursday.html#ixzz2KioM18TF 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook​


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Trouthappy said:


> No telling when they'll reach Mobile, but it looks like the little cold front won't blow as much. But they could probably use that fresh air. Looks like only 2-foot seas for part of the trip, that could be pretty stinky.


2 ft seas in a boat that size??? lmao.


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

Anything mechanical will breakdown, if your on a cruise ship or airplane you hope its not you!!LOL

The wife and I cruise 2X a year and have a great time. Mostly Princess, Celebrity and RCL. The only problem we have encountered was several years ago while leaving San Juan the generator tripped the circuit! Lights out, ship stopped. Crew got it going again in 30 or so minutes.

I would be more concerned that some "old folks" in a wheel chair would run over me while on the way to the buffet!

Cruise on and have a good time, we cruised RCL last month and after leaving "Pancho's Backyard in Coz couldn't remember getting back on the ship. Had one heck of a buzz on!!LOL


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Seems like you would want a 20-knot breeze, just to clear the air on one side of the ship at least...Where's a load of Porta-potties when you need them. They should store them in the cargo.



iridered2003 said:


> 2 ft seas in a boat that size??? lmao.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Trouthappy said:


> Seems like you would want a 20-knot breeze, just to clear the air on one side of the ship at least...Where's a load of Porta-potties when you need them. They should store them in the cargo.


yes sir


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I am wondering what kind of lawsuits come out of this. I'm not a nancy but you couldn't satisfy me after those conditions. Not to mention I probably wouldn't have a job to come back to.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Isn't that something? Here's some ship details I could find:


> Installed power: 2 × Wärtsilä-Sulzer 8ZAV40S
> 4 × Wärtsilä-Sulzer 12ZAV40S
> 42,240 kW (combined) Propulsion: Diesel-electric; two shafts (2 × 17.6 MW)
> Six maneuvering thrusters Speed: 22.5 knots (41.7 km/h; 25.9 mph) Capacity: 3,143 passengers Crew: 1,100


She's a biggun with 42 megawatts of power - some of the larger ones are +60s but they often have jet turbines for electrical production. I found it odd that the 4 main engines are NOT being used and they're relying on a couple of small emergency generators of perhaps 5,000 kW each, although reports aren't very clear on this. The fire seems like it was mostly likely in the propulsion room, an electrical fire at the two giant prop motors. Just speculatin'.

The "house load" is probably like 5 megawatts for lighting, electricity, cooking, toilets, navigation, elevators, everything, and more in the evening when everyone is partying.

As to cruise ships a serious, out of control fire probably would have killed a whole bunch of people. They're very fortunate, even if being on a dead boat really sucks. I'd take an onion sammich over death any day!


----------



## Mako232 (Sep 16, 2005)

Any info on why Alabama was chosen instead of a tow back to Galveston, maybe the wind direction?


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Could be waaaaay worse. How about the Yarmouth Castle that sailed from Miami to Nassau, and burned to the waterline with 500 people on board? In 1965, not that long ago. Gordon Lightfoot wrote a song about it. More modern safety equipment was installed, after that fiasco. Details of the sinking at:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SS_Yarmouth_Castle


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Mako232 said:


> Any info on why Alabama was chosen instead of a tow back to Galveston, maybe the wind direction?


I think there is a large ship yard in Alabama?


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Repair facilities, some didn't have passports, customs would be a *****. I am sure being on that boat is like being in Alcatraz!


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

JFolm said:


> I am wondering what kind of lawsuits come out of this. I'm not a nancy but you couldn't satisfy me after those conditions. Not to mention I probably wouldn't have a job to come back to.


You mean you wouldn't be happy with a complimentary cruise?


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Surprised they haven't hijacked the crew and made certain demands.


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

first for those that have cruises booked with the insurance, DONT CANCEL BEFORTE READING THE FINE PRINT, THEY WILL SCREW YOU!!!

second as a professional mariner who spends half his life on ships I have some points to make.
first if you have an engine room fire and activate the fixed systems you can absolutely not reopen that space till you are in port, the fire may restart and now you cant put it out. this is why usually the captain is allowed to activate the system, that may be differen on a cruise ship not sure.

I can't see how they are having sewage on the walls or floors unless they are stupid, the ship has to have vacuum toilets, which if they are down and you hit the flush button nothing goes away, if the water is working it will fill up. if you keep filling it up with nothing going down you an idiot!

while i am sure it is not pleasant out there remember hurricane Ike? how many of us didnt have power for how long after theat. also remember that a ship has lifeboats if they had been on an airplane with as major as a problem they ould be lucky to be alive.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Looking at the positive side, once the cruise ship gets to Alabama, there should be enough planes to fly everybody home due to all the lawyers flying there right now! lol!


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Boatflounder said:


> *I can't see how they are having sewage on the walls or floors unless they are stupid*, the ship has to have vacuum toilets, which if they are down and you hit the flush button nothing goes away, if the water is working it will fill up. if you keep filling it up with nothing going down you an idiot!


Some people (a lot of people) are going to use even full toilets rather than resort to a plastic bag and a plastic bucket (if they have a bucket). Some toilets *are* going to over-fill. and run over, just from overuse. Now, you add the normal rolling of the ship and you have excrement and urine running out of the bathroom and into the rooms and halls. And yes, down the walls unless all of those rooms are in the bilge.

On another note: Statement today that about 500 McDonalds employees were rewarded with this cruise. Sorry for them on what should have been a really pleasant break. That being said, if you want some meals prepared and crowd control - you got 'em. Turn them loose on those "indignant, hoarding cruisers" and stand back. Lekisha b's kickin' your ***** and flippin' 20 burgers while doing it. Problem solved.

SG2


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

I read they cant have a valid lawsuit unless they are injured in some way. Same thing happened in 97 and all carnival offer them was 25% off there next cruise. One free cruise and paying for the one that went wrong wouldnt be enough for me. I hate onion samiches! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TXAGGIE10 (Jun 1, 2009)

Ox Eye said:


> Oh, fer cryin' out loud, GO! What mode of transportation is there that doesn't occasionally have breakdowns? You play the odds driving to work every day ... unless you RARELY come out from under the bed.


This. I've been on the Triumph, and I'd go again.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Swells said:


> Isn't that something? Here's some ship details I could find:
> 
> She's a biggun with 42 megawatts of power - some of the larger ones are +60s but they often have jet turbines for electrical production. I found it odd that the 4 main engines are NOT being used and they're relying on a couple of small emergency generators of perhaps 5,000 kW each, although reports aren't very clear on this. The fire seems like it was mostly likely in the propulsion room, an electrical fire at the two giant prop motors. Just speculatin'.
> 
> ...


I read that they can't restart due to no fire suppressing systems. They used it on the last fire.



Kenner21 said:


> You mean you wouldn't be happy with a complimentary cruise?


Heck no.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

portalto said:


> Is your family and their friends with the Girlfriend Cruise? My sister is along with a bunch of her friends and their friends. It was like a girl's night out but went terribly wrong!


YES!!!!! that's exactly what they are doing! i wonder if we know the same folks??? send me a PM.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Mako232 said:


> Any info on why Alabama was chosen instead of a tow back to Galveston, maybe the wind direction?


a combination of factors to go to alabama vs. mexico... international flights for 3,000+ people from merida to the states would be very expensive, time consuming, and a logistical nightmare, also, the ship happened to stall in the dominant gulf current which is flowing due north from the peninsula right at mobile alabama, so they will utilize the current.

also, i don't think anyone has to be hurt to file suit of some kind. if it can be proven that the fire was a result of some sort of negligence.... watch out carnival... and there is a lot of money riding on investigating something like that, so you know the lawyers will be all over it.


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

Trouthappy said:


> Man, if they won't serve booze on a stranded ship, that's going too far...and I hear they search your luggage, to make sure you don't smuggle it on board. Count me out.


Wrong!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Knot Kidding said:


> Wrong!!!!!!!!!!!!!


what is he wrong about? I know many of the security guys who look for alcohol before people get on the cruise.


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

Jolly Roger said:


> what is he wrong about? I know many of the security guys who look for alcohol before people get on the cruise.


They look for glass (you gotta put it in sprite 2 liter bottles) with no problems. I've (along with at least 15 others did this on our last Carnival cruise.


----------



## mrs puddle shuttle (May 4, 2007)

Knot Kidding said:


> They look for glass (you gotta put it in sprite 2 liter bottles) with no problems. I've done this on Carnival.


Obviously, you have not done it recently. They are finding and confiscating rum runners these days. And...any unsealed bottles have to go in the trash. So, the days of walking through with a "water" bottle filled with vodka are over with. Shoot, walking through with a water bottle filled with water is over with. If they see the seal broke you have the option on downing it or trashing it before you get to the metal detectors.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Knot Kidding said:


> They look for glass (you gotta put it in sprite 2 liter bottles) with no problems. I've (along with at least 15 others did this on our last Carnival cruise.


Guys I know use dogs, very well trained dogs.

Not saying they get everyone, or that all ships are the same and use dogs. But the dogs do not care what you put it in, they will find it. The dogs are also looking for drugs and bombs.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

I was watching on the news this morning and wondering to myself... *Why cant they get these people off that boat??* I mean, if I were on board and had a freind with a boat that could make it close enough, I would jump off and swim to it just to get my *** the hell off...


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

big john o said:


> I was watching on the news this morning and wondering to myself... *Why cant they get these people off that boat??* I mean, if I were on board and had a freind with a boat that could make it close enough, I would jump off and swim to it just to get my *** the hell off...


do a gainer, with a double twist off the top deck,RIGHT ON!:mpd::mpd::mpd::mpd::mpd::mpd:


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

So you can bring on your own softdrinks as long as they are unopened? And they said we could bring a bottle of wine per person. So what stops me from filling thay bottle with wiskey and re-corking it? We have never done the cruise thing just trying to learn all the secrets. Maybe it will make our stay on the poop ship more pleasant. Carnival said looks like we are still on as of now. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

big john o said:


> I was watching on the news this morning and wondering to myself... *Why cant they get these people off that boat??* I mean, if I were on board and had a freind with a boat that could make it close enough, I would jump off and swim to it just to get my *** the hell off...


that's actually an interesting question... and let me give you some feedback directly from carnival...

so as mentioned on an earlier post, when the boat was going to mexico... we were going to send a plane (two actually) directly to progresso to pick the women up and bring them back home. we called carnival to confirm dates and time estimates, and their response was that we can not pick any passengers up from mexico. my dad was the one that talked to them, and i didn't get a real clear understanding of why, but the gist was that they would not allow any passengers to leave their "care" unless under the guidance of carnival themselves, i.e. the bus to merida/flight to US option.

THAT is something i don't understand, and it kinda ****** me off too. if i want to send a plane to pick up my family, you can bet your arse you aren't going to tell them they have to stay with you in mexico. that's some BS there.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

My only question is....why in the world would you serve ONION sandwiches to three thousand people....with NO toilets available... Seems like 'compounding' the problem.


----------



## mrs puddle shuttle (May 4, 2007)

Part Timer said:


> So you can bring on your own softdrinks as long as they are unopened? And they said we could bring a bottle of wine per person. So what stops me from filling thay bottle with wiskey and re-corking it? We have never done the cruise thing just trying to learn all the secrets. Maybe it will make our stay on the poop ship more pleasant. Carnival said looks like we are still on as of now.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


You can bring one bottle of wine per adult booked in cabin. They will check the corks! PM me your email, if you want, and i will try to send you some pointers


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

You eat whatever is available on their terms on a cruise ship, you're pretty much trapped onboard until briefly docked at each port. Not my cup of tea. And the ports where they dock—prices are way higher than anywhere else. I've heard they put up different prices in the stores, when that cruise ship docks.


----------



## surffan (Oct 5, 2004)

mrs puddle shuttle said:


> Obviously, you have not done it recently. They are finding and confiscating rum runners these days. And...any unsealed bottles have to go in the trash. So, the days of walking through with a "water" bottle filled with vodka are over with. Shoot, walking through with a water bottle filled with water is over with. If they see the seal broke you have the option on downing it or trashing it before you get to the metal detectors.


I did the rum runner trick less than a year ago on the Triumph with no problem. Also used another trick or two. Maybe they have really cracked down since then hope not. Buying booze onboard at their prices would be a deal killer for me.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

We have friends that went very recently. They smuggled LOTS of booze on the cruise.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Tortuga said:


> My only question is....why in the world would you serve ONION sandwiches to three thousand people....*with NO toilets available*... Seems like 'compounding' the problem.


There's a big article in this morning's GDN. The passengers are having to pee in the showers and defecate in buckets. The conditions on board sound pretty deplorable.

Carnival is going to fly everyone back to Houston and then bus them down to Galveston to get their cars.


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

surffan said:


> I did the rum runner trick less than a year ago on the Triumph with no problem. Also used another trick or two. Maybe they have really cracked down since then hope not. Buying booze onboard at their prices would be a deal killer for me.


Yeah, the people who say you can't do it haven't gone or tried it. All they'll do is take it if really want to find it.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=news/local&id=8991493


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Saw this on Cruise Critic about additional cancelled cruises and thought I'd pass it on:

ADDITIONAL CARNIVAL TRIUMPH CANCELLATIONS
February 13, 2013
Carnival Cruise Lines has announced the cancellations of 12 additional voyages of the Carnival Triumph following an engine room fire that has left vessel without propulsion. The 12 cancelled cruises, which encompass sailings from Feb. 21 through April 13, 2013, are in addition to two previously cancelled voyages scheduled to depart Feb. 11 and Feb. 16.
Guests on the affected sailings will receive a full refund of their cruise fare, as well as non-refundable transportation costs, pre-paid shore excursions, gratuities, and government fees and taxes. Guests will also receive a 25 percent discount on a future three- to five-day Carnival cruise or a 15 percent discount on a six- to seven-day cruise. Travel agent commissions will be protected.
Carnival sincerely apologizes for this disruption in our guests’ vacation plans.
Carnival Triumph operates four- and five-day cruises from Galveston, Texas.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> There's a big article in this morning's GDN. The passengers are having to pee in the showers and *defecate in buckets*. The conditions on board sound pretty deplorable.
> 
> Carnival is going to fly everyone back to Houston and then bus them down to Galveston to get their cars.


And in red bio-hazard bags per my sister who is on board.


----------



## mrs puddle shuttle (May 4, 2007)

Knot Kidding said:


> Yeah, the people who say you can't do it haven't gone or tried it. All they'll do is take it if really want to find it.


Well...we have gone and we have tried it. Never been caught. But we have waited patiently while smuggled booze is being disposed of and hear many, many reports from those that get caught with smuggled booze in checked luggage and get called to the naughty room. I never said you can't...as an adult, you choose to do as you please


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

portalto said:


> And in red bio-hazard bags per my sister who is on board.


 Thats some serious chit. Do you put it outside your door for collection? Wonder what they are doing with it all? What if they run out of bags? Wonder why there hasn't been any pics?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

portalto said:


> And in red bio-hazard bags per my sister who is on board.


Geez.

The article also said that some of the rooms had sewage leaking down the walls. i feel sorry for your sister.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

smokinguntoo said:


> Saw this on Cruise Critic about additional cancelled cruises and thought I'd pass it on:
> 
> ADDITIONAL CARNIVAL TRIUMPH CANCELLATIONS
> February 13, 2013
> ...


seems to me until they get the ship in the shipyard they really dont know what all they will find to repair/cleaning etc, so may be more cancelled trips coming too


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

mastercylinder said:


> Geez.
> 
> The article also said that some of the rooms had sewage leaking down the walls. i feel sorry for your sister.


Just like living in New York. :frown:


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

poppadawg said:


> Thats some serious chit. Do you put it outside your door for collection? Wonder what they are doing with it all? What if they run out of bags? Wonder why there hasn't been any pics?


Oh, I imagine once the passengers get back to wi-fi or 3G the pics will be forthcoming.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

We have been on about 15 cruises with Carnival, 2 of which were on the Triumph. I really hate to hear about this awful AWFUL situation. The Triumph is a beautiful ship and we thoroughly enjoyed our cruises aboard her. 

I'd like to kind of try and put this whole thing in perspective if I may. I doubt that those that are stuck aboard would be able to see my point right now. If I was there I'd probably have one heck of a rash myself. But the truth is that it is not a perfect world. Things happen. When you step aboard an airplane, pull your vehicle onto a public roadway....or step aboard a cruise ship you are taking a risk. There is always a chance that something, large or small will go wrong. It can happen at anytime to anyone on any mechanical conveyance. 

What I believe you have to look at is what the company does about it. Carnival has always been generous when problems arise. We have been inconvenienced several times in a minor way and been very fairly treated. In the past Carnival has been very fair when major problems have arisen. They will take good care of everyone. I know that some people are suffering and miserable and some may feel that no matter what Carnival does it could never be enough. Still they will satisfy as many as they can. 

I have sent up prayers for those that are suffering to find relief and to be treated fairly by Carnival and for this entire situation to come to a quick and satisfactory end for all effected. 

Cruise on y'all....


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Stuart said:


> Oh, I imagine once the passengers get back to wi-fi or 3G the pics will be forthcoming.


after they leave the lawyers offices,lol :work:


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

I've been invited and asked to go on several cruises. I respectfully decline.

I just don't have any desire to get on board a ship and ride around spending a day here and a day there. That just doesn't interest me at all. I'd rather fly to one of the destinations and spend a week everything you can see in a week.

One other benefit of my decision not to go on cruises, is that I don't have to worry about getting stranded out in the middle of the ocean without electricity or running water, or having to take a dump in a plastic bag. If something happens to the hotel, I can simply go to another one, can't do that on a ship.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Walkin' Jack said:


> We have been on about 15 cruises with Carnival, 2 of which were on the Triumph. I really hate to hear about this awful AWFUL situation. The Triumph is a beautiful ship and we thoroughly enjoyed our cruises aboard her.


I agree, Jack. It's an ugly situation for Carnival and the passengers aboard, but, since this was the result of an unexplained engine room fire, everyone should be very pleased that it wasn't much worse and no one was hurt.

Cars break down. Trains break down. Ships break down. Everything breaks down. **** happens.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

mastercylinder said:


> I agree, Jack. It's an ugly situation for Carnival and the passengers aboard, but, since this was the result of an unexplained engine room fire, everyone should be very pleased that it wasn't much worse and no one was hurt.
> 
> Cars break down. Trains break down. Ships break down. Everything breaks down. **** happens.


Difference is if my car breaks down i dont have to sh#t on myself for a week and live off of onion samiches. I believe thats the point being made.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

If I had an EPIRB and a life jacket I would have jumped off that boat a few days ago. It sounds like the vacation from hail.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

I bet that Coast Guard boat does it best to avoid getting downwind of the Triumph...


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Part Timer said:


> Difference is if my car breaks down i dont have to sh#t on myself for a week and live off of onion samiches. I believe thats the point being made.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


i think id rather have a greenish peanut butter sammich they give you in jail than an yunyun sammy, lol

maybe they could enter guinness book of worlds records for largest floating port a can,lol


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Part Timer said:


> Difference is if my car breaks down i dont have to sh#t on myself for a week and live off of onion samiches. I believe thats the point being made.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I think you missed the point.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Wonder if Alabama will be able to smell it before it gets there. Can the passangers keep their red bags as souvenirs?


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

My other sisters and I were joking about a whole new meaning to the term 'gift bag'!


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

mastercylinder said:


> I think you missed the point.


No im booked on that ship for the second of march(canceled now). I think your missing the point. This was our first ship trip. I think it has turned me away unless they offer us better than 100 discount. Yes everything breaks, stuff happens, yada yada. The fact that these people had no back up plan in the event of something like this is baffling. This isnt a rink dink company. You think they would have a better course of action than what has transpired thus far. Plus they knew this ship had problems. They still sent it out and still didnt even stop to think ummm what happens if it breaks down?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

poppadawg said:


> Wonder why there hasn't been any pics?


Passengers only have the internet when the ship has power and the wifi is activated. It is not functioning at this time. They can actually use cell phones, but only when the ship has the "Cellular at Sea" feature going, or a visiting/nearby ship has it and they can connect to it. When the two CCL sister ships came to their aid some people connected and called families and sent text messages with a few photos. That was before things had deteriorated to the conditions being reported in the few scant messages we are getting now. Since there are no, or few functioning power outlets I would imagine that many of the cell phones batteries are depleted.

From what I read, it appears that the ship might be getting in around noon tomorrow. That is an educated guess that I read by someone with some nautical expertise.

From what I've read elsewhere Triumph has had difficulty with one or more engine issues on at least it's last 2 or 3 outings. If not more. Last time out they were supposed to go to Cozumel or Progresso, but because they couldn't run at full speed chose to go to Progresso and limped home from there at less than full speed. There were a lot of complaints by customers on that trip.

The overriding question is, did CCL put profits ahead of customer safety? I hope there is a thorough investigation by a reliable agency with a public report in a timely manner. No more - no less.

As stated previously - if you cruise on this ship at a later date - DON'T USE THE ICE BUCKET FOR ICE!


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

I bet when they get close enough to shore to get a cell signal you are gonna see all kinds of *****


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh yeah, if your going to go cruising, you might consider a solar phone charger as a good investment.

Hope you didn't take a baby and only 4 or 5 days of disposable diapers.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

poppadawg said:


> I bet when they get close enough to shore to get a cell signal you are gonna see all kinds of *****


Literally

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

poppadawg said:


> I bet when they get close enough to shore to get a cell signal you are gonna see all kinds of *****


Most everyone's cell phones are dead. There's no power to charge 'em.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Channel 2 Houston just said "when it arrives tomorrow afternoon", but Ch 11 said "when it arrives tonight." Both reporters were in Mobile - dockside. Channel 2 said those on the cruise would get full credit for this cruise, a free (what I heard 4 or 5 day) future cruise *and $500.00*. First time I've heard the $500.00 sum.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

No free cruise, just a discount, the rest is correct.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Yes, free cruise at a later date (like any of them would want one ).


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

MEGABITE said:


> Yes, free cruise at a later date (like any of them would want one ).


I thought that was the deal. Thank you for confirming. Some will take it. And I guess $500.00 is better than a poke in the eye with a sharp stick.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

But is that $500 cash a silencer so that they don't talk with the media?


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

If that ship had previous engine trouble recently, I smell a class action lawsuit. As for me, I'd pay $500 _not_ to ride on a cruise ship, especially that one.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Interesting read here, not that it's any consolation for those folks on the Triumph.
http://www.cnn.com/2013/02/13/opinion/walker-cruise-ships/index.html?eref=rss_mostpopular


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Trouthappy said:


> If that ship had previous engine trouble recently, I smell a class action lawsuit.


Believe international law prevents you from doing that unless you are physically injured.

News reports said it rained on the ship last night. My heart goes out to them. Will make Dauphin Island tonight and anchor until daylight for the 30 or so miles into Mobile. If they hold up right at Dauphin Island those with charged batteries will have cell service. If they anchor 15 or 20 miles out, probably not.


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

Well thanks for all the advice. Turns out they cancelled us SO I booked RC Jewell of The Seas out of Tampa today in its place. Same price actually including airfare! I'm excited about it. Anyone cruised on the Jewell of The Seas?


----------



## Top Drive (Feb 4, 2013)

On the other hand, if you are in the market for a yacht it could probably be bought cheap after it arrives in Mobile. Call somebody that specializes in fire and water damage and you're all set.


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

Goags said:


> Interesting read here, not that it's any consolation for those folks on the Triumph.
> http://www.cnn.com/2013/02/13/opinion/walker-cruise-ships/index.html?eref=rss_mostpopular


Good read Goags, thanks for posting it.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Fuelin said:


> Well thanks for all the advice. Turns out they cancelled us SO I booked RC Jewell of The Seas out of Tampa today in its place. Same price actually including airfare! I'm excited about it. Anyone cruised on the Jewell of The Seas?


How did you go about it. Seeing how ours is cancelled to we are looking for another trip now. You can pm me if you want. Thanks!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mako232 (Sep 16, 2005)

So my earlier post was why did they choose Mobile instead of towing the ship back to Galveston. It seems that Carnival has some past history with Mobile, in that plans were in place that involved substantial sums and those plans fell through leaving the city holding the bag. Mobile may be better equipped to service that boat, but it could have been taken to Mobile after off loading the passengers in Galveston, at additional cost.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Closest U S post to the disabled ship. No additional towing once in port. Close to a major airport. Within driving distance of Galveston. I think it was a good decision to offset some bad decisions. Mobile stands to have some minor economic gain, but not much.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

If memory serves Mobile has a dry dock.

Carnival uses it for retro fits.

Wife and I got the letter today that a full refund will be processed in 3 weeks.

I'm happy with that.

John


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Yeah, that is what I meant by no additional towing. They have extensive dry dock facilities in Mobile and can perform whatever repairs are required w/o having to be towed elsewhere.

Put on the bio-hazard suits and respirators men - you've got a job to do.


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

Part Timer said:


> How did you go about it. Seeing how ours is cancelled to we are looking for another trip now. You can pm me if you want. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I just called their 800 number and they did the rest! Super easy and I am really excited. We are on a ship 10 years newer with a better crowd I'm certain


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

A huge cloud of flies has been spotted on the horizon, the Poo Poo Princess is almost home!


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

poppadawg said:


> A huge cloud of flies has been spotted on the horizon, the Poo Poo Princess is almost home!


News says some time between 8 and 11 tonight.


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

Think I would wrangle a rod and real, bribe a steward for a six pack and sit on the fantail and fish all day, if life gives ya lemons....


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

big john o said:


> News says some time between 8 and 11 tonight.


Ok I just made that up. It could happen tho.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Chit happens. I'd get ready for my next cruise.

Hundreds of these ships populate our planet's waters. They take hundreds of thousands, if not millions, of passengers on cruises every year without incident.

I'll be boarding a cruise ship in just a few months. Nothing in life is risk free.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Yep they do have their mishaps, like this one last year in the Med.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

My niece heard from my sister. They have not been told they are going to New Orleans for a hotel room - just that they had a choice to take a bus straight to Galveston or get a hotel room and fly home. Also, due to the poor sanitation issues, she and those in her group are having tummy issues and not having a working toilet is making it worse.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.wptv.com/generic/news/news_livestream1/live-streaming-coverage

Live feed.

Apparently the ship got blown off course to the east and they are having to make maneuvers to get it back in line with the entry to the port. Moving against the wind, it is making about 1knt...hearing that they may not even make it in until tomorrow morning now.

One of the tow cables snapped on one of the tugs, and they had to replace it.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Duck_Hunter (Jul 21, 2009)

uuummmmm........ Makes you want to be the first group back on that ship.

http://www.cnn.com/video/?hpt=hp_c1#/video/us/2013/02/14/bts-triumph-conditions.cnn


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Well, at least that isn't the Galveston jetties on the left side of the picture. County jail can't be any worse than the Poop Princess...


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

The live feed makes things look so dismal... I'm sure conditions are unsanitary and the media will only tell you what they want you to hear to make a good story but its hard for me to believe that if conditions were that bad these folks wouldnt be taken off that ship imediatley... If they had an open bar, I know exactly were I would be during my unfortunite extended vacation...


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.vesselfinder.com

If you are interested in tracking. Ship moving at .6knts now...how frustrating if you were onboard.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

i started a thread with pictures from my sister but the responses within the first 10 minutes made me just delete the pictures and give up.

KHOU is running a slideshow with them and is trying to phone interview my sister for the evening news.

http://www.khou.com/news/slideshows/Photos-First-look-inside-Carnival-Triumph-191247721.html


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

POC Troutman said:


> i started a thread with pictures from my sister but the responses within the first 10 minutes made me just delete the pictures and give up.
> 
> KHOU is running a slideshow with them and is trying to phone interview my sister for the evening news.
> 
> http://www.khou.com/news/slideshows/Photos-First-look-inside-Carnival-Triumph-191247721.html


I was going to say, you could have probably made some money off those pictures in this news frenzy going on now...looks like they already stole em from you.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

I'd say it is a matter of minutes before CNN, FOX, etc are all running stories with your pictures.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm sure your president will bail em out.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

haha that would be funny if they all get them like that!


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

I saw those posts POC. WOW. They couldn't understand why folks on the cruise are unhappy? People payed big money to go on a luxurious cruise and wind up spending that time floating around the gulf on a boat in squalid conditions that would make a thrid world poverity stricken chithole seem first class. They are unhappy because the are miserable.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Your pics made it to cruisecritic.com already


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Yams said:


> http://www.wptv.com/generic/news/news_livestream1/live-streaming-coverage
> 
> Live feed.
> 
> ...


im sure carnival would assume make it in like 3 am as to wisk the people onto all the busses they will have waiting, theres suppose to be a tent set up for media and those that wish to speak


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

That boat's moving too slow to troll up a kingfish. They keep projecting when it will arrive. I'm betting tomorrow some time. They have to go way up the bay and there may be unforeseen delays. And herding 3,100 unhappy campers off the boat will take time. Many are looking at bus rides, but that may be a relief.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Yams said:


> Your pics made it to cruisecritic.com already


did not see them on there, can you link it?


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

POC Troutman said:


> did not see them on there, can you link it?


IT is buried somewhere in that long 150ish page thread. Was just a link back to the KHOU story.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

So are they still serving booze? Random thought-it would be kind of fun to take a whiz off one of those balconies. Give you something to look forward too. Maybe organize a contest- you know fishburds poo poo pudding


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

This is pretty cool. You can see the track of the vessel (and just about any vessel).

http://www.vesselfinder.com/#

where it says vessel name type in "Carnival Triumph". Looks like she won't be berthed until tomorrow morning. Cell phones coming to life aboard ship. Cruise Critic is a good source of current info in addition to the news.

http://boards.cruisecritic.com/showthread.php?t=1786353&page=230

Big thread with lots of jibberish, but I'm pretty certain those with photos are or will be posting them soon, if not already. I haven't gone to "last page" yet to see.

SG2


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks for the thread.
Still got a long way to go.


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

Article with some pics from on board here.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

They've set up "shanty towns" top-side, it must be too hellish to sleep below decks. Two-foot seas or less from the south, the smell may precede the great ship. It's like jury duty, they promise you it will take only three days, when they *know* it will take twice as long. Imagine all the grim pictures the tourists will post online in the coming weeks.


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

Speaking from past experiences, I have been on 14 cruise ships. (Royal Caribbean, Carnival, Norweigan, and Celebrity)

I was on the Norwegian out of Houston back in the late 90's when we lost almost all power on CHRISTMAS DAY!! We had no power for 2.5 days with no A/C, very few lights. We did miss a port of call, it was uncomfortable. They did give us money off that current trip, open bar, AND notified us that everyone would be receiving a free future cruise.

While on Carnival Celebration in 2002, one of the engines went out. (Honestly, I KNOW 100% the engines were not working properly when we *left* the Galveston jetties.) I told my friends, as we are putting maybe 8 mph that just after clearing the jetties that something isnt right. In the fine print, once the cruise leaves the port and makes it to atleast (1) port of call they do not have to refund any money. Well... next day they say the "tides" are strong.... Then 12 hours later admit engine problems. Missed (2) ports of call and they gave everyone a free future cruise.

There are (2) points...
1. Don't cruise with me lol.. Twice I have been stranded and broken down, but given free cruise. And I still keep coming back. (Just got back from sailing this exact same Carnival Triump in December 2012 and met a fellow 2cooler!)

2. They are boats/ships.... Everyone who has owned a boat or knows of anyone owning a boat understands *THEY BREAK DOWN!!! *

I think receiving $500 on board credits, travel arrangements, and a future cruise is adequate. Major inconveinance yes, but they are doing a lot . IMO.

For anyone saying they won't have a job when they return, that boss just needs to turn the news on and realize you had no control. If that boss still doesn't agree, you are better off working for someone else anyway.

All that being said, I just got off the phone earlier today with the Royal Caribbean agent. Planning a trip on the Oasis of the Seas from Ft. Lauderdale.

As far as people wanting to sue and acting like they are dieing.... Give me a BREAK!!!!

I've done the flying to a resort and staying a week and I've done many cruises. Each has their perks and I enjoy both. I just need more time and money to both more often.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I really feel sorry for the passengers..BUT...I can't help but bust out laughing when I see those pix of that gazillion dollar ship with that 'shanty town' on deck...

I'd hate to be a ships's officer on there.. They are probably in very real danger of being lynched..and can't do nuthin about it...:headknock

If I had any stock in Carnival Cruise Lines..I'd be shedding it like a bad habit....:spineyes:


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Yep, that Carnival stock is more valuable as toilet paper on the ship, right now....


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

You take away AC and plumbing and humanity gets pretty gross in a hurry


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

My sister text that they made the news!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

sink or swim??


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Any one want to guess if the captians toilet is working ?


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

My thread got locked before i could respond to people. All i'll say is i did not expect a full refund. I simply wanted them to show some type of customer service to someone who paid for a higher end package like we did. They basically told me to get lost. Bad juju if you ask me.

The current situation they are handling well, but that ship should have never set sail considering it was already having issues. Thats all i meant. String me up for my opinion but whatever, its mine.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

hippyfisher said:


> My thread got locked before i could respond to people. All i'll say is i did not expect a full refund. I simply wanted them to show some type of customer service to someone who paid for a higher end package like we did. They basically told me to get lost. Bad juju if you ask me.
> 
> The current situation they are handling well, but that ship should have never set sail considering it was already having issues. Thats all i meant. String me up for my opinion but whatever, its mine.


 2Cool doesn't string folks up. There's a much more civilized camp process in place


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

They are having couples completing paperwork to track the number of babies born 9 months from now.


----------



## surffan (Oct 5, 2004)

chickenboy said:


> They are having couples completing paperwork to track the number of babies born 9 months from now.


LOL what else would you do after the warm onion sandwitch.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Well all I can say is you pay for a $2 haircut ? that's what you get .


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

surffan said:


> LOL what else would you do after the warm onion sandwitch.


Skip the kissing part for sure.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

surffan said:


> LOL what else would you do after the warm onion sandwitch.


fr

Me ??? Personally ???... I'd be lookin' for one of them red bags....


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Yippee!!!! They are on or almost on land!!!!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

chickenboy said:


> They are having couples completing paperwork to track the number of babies born 9 months from now.


Do you think Carnival is responsible for child support?


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

Lot of people being interviewed are commenting on what a great job the crew and staff did under tough conditions. Once again the MSM agencies place more coverage on something like this incident, rather than issues that are important to the good of our country. Crazy world we live in these days.sad3sm


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

sotol buster said:


> Any one want to guess if the captians toilet is working ?


 definitely not! hell when my ship came out of the shipyard earlier this year my hall didnt have toilets working for a couple days. only people living on that hall were me and the chief engineer. and he runs the sewage plant.

got to remember the crew was living in the same conditions as the passengers and trying to take care of the pax also.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

This crew would have gotten them home earlier and still done it in style.


----------

